# The Brother's Grunt outdoor grow



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. I thought i would start a grow journal for this years outdoor grow (my brother) the other Grunt is doing. We are growing South African Durbon Poison X Skunk #1. As of today they are 3 weeks 4 days old. I started them under CFL'S and to my suprise this morning when i went to water them i noticed balls on one of them. ***! 3 weeks 4 days and they showed pre flowers. This is wild. So now we are down to one plant and i'm pretty sure it's a female because i see no balls. It's also a mutant. If no balls show up before Friday it will be put outside. I think i'm gonna start a few more beans. We will see. Here are some pics. *


----------



## Mutt (May 17, 2006)

Damn Bro. Whatcha doin. You will have enough bud to keep you and the other grunt high for 200 yrs. at this rate. lol

Hey at least those freebies weren't a pack of hermie seeds. lol

Don't call the plant a mutant anymore might get offended and turn male on ya. lol. just keep saying she is a "unique and beautiful" plant. Chicks like that lol.

Good luck on the OD my man.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

damn!!  that boy sounds like our mutant afghan dream male...showed balls in 28 days    we couldn't resist using for breeding

you get popping some more seed


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (May 17, 2006)

yep hes a wierd lookin fella alrite... goodluck with it outdoors


----------



## bigbudz (May 17, 2006)

See, I knew too much testosterone was a bad thing!


----------



## AZshwagg (May 20, 2006)

So wat's up wit tha grow TGB, more pic's!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Willis (May 20, 2006)

These sound like the freebies from Gypsy. I pampered and played with mine and couldn't get them to pop. The word on this strain is they require a very warm temp to germinate. Anyone here had luck with this strain?


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 21, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> So wat's up wit tha grow TGB, more pic's!!!!!


 
yeah yeah.....what he said


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 27, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well early this morning the young lady was transplanted into her new home outside. Here are a few pics. *


----------



## purple_chronic (May 27, 2006)

man! very nice looks very good located... happy Growings!!


----------



## AZshwagg (May 27, 2006)

looks nice TBG, that color looks all crazy almost blue.


----------



## Kindbud (May 29, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. I thought i would start a grow journal for this years outdoor grow (my brother) the other Grunt is doing. We are growing South African Durbon Poison X Skunk #1. As of today they are 3 weeks 4 days old. I started them under CFL'S and to my suprise this morning when i went to water them i noticed balls on one of them. ***! 3 weeks 4 days and they showed pre flowers. This is wild. So now we are down to one plant and i'm pretty sure it's a female because i see no balls. It's also a mutant. If no balls show up before Friday it will be put outside. I think i'm gonna start a few more beans. We will see. Here are some pics. *


 
Oh sorry on the BOYS BOOO Hope the other is a girl!! 
and some times plants show sex and flower sooner mine 
is doing it this year for some reason Too!!! LOL I got an 
Idear must be that global dimming junk lol stupid sientist 
lol good luck on the grow cant wait to see what happens 
Peace and happy growing


----------



## Insane (May 29, 2006)

Hey TBG, thats some nice bush you got there man..lol..great color already, can't wait to see this lady take off


----------



## chong420 (Jun 1, 2006)

that is a nice color you got the bro grunt..as usual, nice work bro!


----------



## chong420 (Jun 1, 2006)

i see you and your brother are jus gonna "tag team" the hell out of growing!!..lol..this forum aint seen NOTHIN' yet!!  righteous..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 2, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well as of today our outside lady is 5 weeks 3 days old and kicking ass. She has been outside for 6 days and you can see the difference. She has grown about 1 foot since the move. Here are a few pics. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 2, 2006)

*Here is a before and after shot side by side 6 days apart. *


----------



## Witness (Jun 2, 2006)

she looks like shes having fun=)


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

lookin great Bro....nice and happy


----------



## RedandWhite (Jun 6, 2006)

Starting to really stretch her legs.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice and healthy!!! keep up the good work!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 10, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well as of today she is 6 weeks old and looking great. Here are a few pics. *


----------



## RedandWhite (Jun 10, 2006)

Looking healthy and happy, my friend.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Jun 10, 2006)

so has she started flowering yet?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

looking good bro


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 19, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Thought i would give you all a update on my lady. I think she is around 7 weeks or so old and stretching like a mother fu**er. I think she will be topped this week. Anyway here are a few pics. See if you can find something in the pic.*

*ReaferChiefer26 it's still to early for flower. *


----------



## Insane (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey TBG, thats a nice lookin plant and damn she really has stretched out...yeah I'd probably top her too. She looks like she'd responded really well to topping, so I'd go for it. Lookin nice and healthy too


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 1, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Here is our outdoor lady friend. She was stretching really bad so she was topped. This should help her out over the next few weeks. My brother noticed something strange about our lady she is still a mutant. If you notice in a few pics there are 2 fan leaves growing on top of each other. Pretty wild looking. Here are a few pics. *


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 2, 2006)

Man i caint wait till i can grow outdoors!!!

I was gonna try Bagseeds but the seeds from the last bags look like shit so i havent tried it yet!
i was thinking of germinating them at home and straight to the woods,i found sum woods close to my house that its really humid and gets good sun since PR is tropical it always has good sun i mean at first i was scared that the plants might get burned but now i really caint wait till i plant a girl outside some time! keep it up! your girl looks huge!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 17, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well it has been about 2 weeks since our last update and she is doing great. Not sure how old she is now as i lost track but she is budding.   Here are a few pics. *


----------



## Mutt (Jul 17, 2006)

lookin great TBG.


----------



## RedandWhite (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice to see the flowering and more secondary growth, TBG.

Rock on!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 7, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well we have some bad news with our outdoor grow. Not only did we have a bad storm a week ago with marble size hail that did some damage but we had another problem. When my bro went to check on her he heard a noise so he stopped. He heard it again and low and behold 3 or 4 deer. Need i say anymore.   They put a beat down on our lady.   We even put piss and stuff around it but the rain must have washed it all away or something. We however get the last laugh because when we had that bad storm we didnt know if she would make it so we took a clone of her and it is doing well in our house with no deer present.   Hick where are ya when your needed.  * Here is a pic of one of the monsters.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 7, 2006)

Uh Oh sounds to me B. Grunt is gonna be gettin his huntin liscence this year. hehehehe.
Glad to hear you got a clone from her before the viscous attack.


----------



## Hick (Aug 7, 2006)

maaan TBG, 2 years ago an elk herd nearlly wiped my OD operation out. They even leaned on and rode down chicken wire fencing to access my plants. That was _after_ useing about every other deterrant known or suggested. 
  Some of them became regular conessuers of sort. 
Stouter fencing and putting the dogs on them along with a few hours of "target" practice with big guns in the immeadiate area, finally seemed to get them to migrate on to "more favorable" area.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 7, 2006)

Very sad to hear TBG. Its hard out there in the wild so many random things can happen to your babies, but that being said if they survive and grow into huge fuckign trees the yeild can be glorious. happy to hear you got a clone off it 

Keep on growing TBG!


----------



## RedandWhite (Aug 7, 2006)

Bummer about the deer, but congrats on the clone.


----------



## Tool46 (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about OD Grow and the damn Deers.  Always thinking ahead though getting a clone!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 8, 2006)

Man, Bro G, I'm going to tell you the best deterrent in the world for deer.

I have a CO2 pellet gun that has been modified to dump the entire cartridge in one shot. It has a nice little scope on it.

Venison tastes real good on the grill.

Especially if the damn deer has been weed fed on my weed.

Yum!

I can describe how to clean the critter if you've never done it. I'm betting Hick's done it a bunch of times. Hhahaahahahaha

V-E-N-I-S-O-N

G-R-I-L-L

Hahhaahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## Insane (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey TBG, sorry to hear about your wildlife troubles, but mother nature giveth and she taketh away also. 

That being said, I really like Stoney's pellet gun idea! hahahahahaha


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 18, 2006)

love the color, looks intense, nice plant, looks great. i wanna do some...hahaha


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 18, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Man, Bro G, I'm going to tell you the best deterrent in the world for deer.
> 
> I have a CO2 pellet gun that has been modified to dump the entire cartridge in one shot. It has a nice little scope on it.
> 
> ...



lol i would never think that such a wonderful fruiting plant can also help supply men with a stready supply of meat lol kill to birds with one stone...er deer lol


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 18, 2006)

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> lol i would never think that such a wonderful fruiting plant can also help supply men with a stready supply of meat lol kill to birds with one stone...er deer lol


 
Hhahahaahhahhahahaaha

That's right man, cracked corn works real good too.

I don't sell any meat. I eat all I kill. Saves me a fortune at the market. Of course, the rangers would get upset about it if they knew, but I'm way ahead of them on that. I don't believe in poaching for profit, but I've never held it against anyone who eats all of their kills. The only thing I don't use is the hides, but a buddy of mine tans them and uses them. He has lot's of deerskin blankets. He has a machine that cures them and softens them. The things are DAMN nice when he's done.

I get one pig a year too. I trade some venison and pork for other meats with some buddies too. The stores cost too much!


----------



## Zarnon (Aug 19, 2006)

Darn!!   I just clicked on here and read your troubles.  Sorry to hear about your loss.   I'd love to see a good outdoor grow.  Oh well,  there's always next time.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 19, 2006)

thank god you grunts got a graft, between the hail and the deer, damn damn damn, im trying to imagine hicks elk hanging out at his crop, LEANING on fence havin a toke or two...heheh...and gigglin


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 19, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hhahahaahhahhahahaaha
> 
> That's right man, cracked corn works real good too.
> 
> ...



Its the natural cycle of life lol if anyone gets arrested for that theres an even bigger problem! One day I have a dream of being self sufficent and gorwing and raising everything I eat just something id like to do to cut the governents out of my life the most i can possible lol.


----------



## Hick (Aug 19, 2006)

..and then there are the storms..


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 20, 2006)

are they not salvagable hick?


----------



## Hick (Aug 20, 2006)

BongWongDong said:
			
		

> are they not salvagable hick?


I tied her up like a porn star,  we'll see how she does. 
1.5" of rain in 30 minutes accompanied with 30mph winds snapped her off at about 2'. 
The _silver lineing_...a little bit of "early" smoke..


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 20, 2006)

thats a fine lookin lady , ya old pro...heheh


----------

